

BBC Journalists strike.  The end of traditional news hits mainstream. - lifeisstillgood
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21495821

======
sp332
I didn't know what a "compulsory redundancy" was so here's the definition:
<https://www.gov.uk/staff-redundant/overview> Basically it means letting
someone go because the position they hold is no longer needed, not for
underperformance etc.

------
lifeisstillgood
Yes it's a bit link-baity but the first I as a Brit heard of it was when I sat
down to watch the late night news round up Newsnight and they say we cannot
show you this, we are on strike

But I realised that even Newsnight, one of the most respected programmes
hardly matters now. The news as in that which western media see as important I
can get from. Dozen sources, and that which they don't I can get from al-
jazera

It's what we have always known will happen. It's just interesting to note it
is happening in front of me on the sofa.

